# Connection establishment using HME sdk



## snehasagoria (Jun 16, 2009)

hi...
I have installed Tversity media server and its running fine.But i have to connect my tversity server with another desktop(which will access the stored media files from the tversity server) in my network.I am not at all getting any clue on how to proceed.
Does HME(Home Media engine) sdk provide support for establishing connection to a desktop machine in the same network.

Please help me with this.
Any kind of help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## snehasagoria (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually i have installed Tversity server on my XP machine.But i am not understanding how to connect this server with another XP machine?
Need help regarding that....
Waiting for your reply as soon as possible.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Still not illuminated... but, you understand that HME is for talking to TiVos, right?


----------

